# Add Bookmark button



## mohityadavx (May 19, 2011)

Hi!

I am making a website on Google sites and i want to add a button which when clicked will bookmark page in browser used.

My problem is I don't know HTML/CSS/PHP/ASP etc thats why it is being made on Google sites. ( Also 

Can anyone tell me what should I do to add button.

Plz don't suggest me to learn language as its not a Tech based site with all those  fancy looks and feature its a plain site on student resources so I need not meddle my head in languages right now.


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

add this code-

```
<input type="button" value="bookmark it!!" onClick="javascript:if(document.all)window.external.AddFavorite(location.href,document.title);else%20if(window.sidebar)window.sidebar.addPanel(document.title,location.href,'');" />
```
for explanation, the statement inside the if() checks for the browser. the first if statement checks for internet explorer and the second one for the others.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 19, 2011)

nims11 said:


> add this code-
> 
> ```
> <input type="button" value="bookmark it!!" onClick="javascript:if(document.all)window.external.AddFavorite(location.href,document.title);else%20if(window.sidebar)window.sidebar.addPanel(document.title,location.href,'');" />
> ...



Thanx Nims 4 explaining its much like english only!!! ( I also know bits of C++ @ CBSE level)

But Google sites doesn't support javascript

it only supports HTML and partly JAVA

PS:- Can't the code be generalized for all browser as I want it to work at all platform


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

google sites won't be supporting javascript anytime soon. there are ways to insert javascripts using gadgets. google it.
the code will work with all the common browsers.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 19, 2011)

Thanx!!!


----------

